# Some past wood working projects



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple past projects.

1) Cherry & Birch candle holder, Cherry & Maple trivet & a Black Walnut carved bowl.

2) Shadow box about as old as the clock.

3) Clock I made of oak reclaimed from old shipping pallets about 17 years ago.

4) My first couple turning attempts. wine glasses

5) Cherry frame for a rug I bought Momma. I call it my permanent kitchen pass!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wow, Brew..I KNEW we were gonna be surprised at the talent hiding out here. That clock is great...Bought a 'kitchen pass' like yours many moons ago, but mine reads "Old Fisherman"...and am glad to say it works like a charm....


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Jim. The pic in the clock was taken at the '88 HLSR 2 months after we moved down here from NY and a month before we got married.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Brew. I was looking at the picture and it reminded me of when I got married. Except her Dad had the shotgun.:biggrin:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Couple more:

1) Cherry tea cabinet I built about 3 years ago. Still out in the shop waiting on a set of doors.

2) Cherry serving tray & a maple frame I did for my TX adopted Grandma for the funeral booklet when Grampa passed.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good lucking work there. Nice shop!


----------

